# 1940 Schwinn DX?



## ffjmoore (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey Guys. Looking for a small project bike. I came across this one and might go pick it up today. Was just a frame, tank, and crank when the guy got it so thats all that is original to the bike. Looking at it i came up with a 1940 or 41 DX. Is that right? Also what do you think is a fair price for this thing?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 4, 2014)

*Your Schwinn*

Hi,  
   To be honest, it doesn't look like a DX to me, and probably newer than a '40 or '41, but I could be wrong.
 Below are pictures of my 1940 Schwinn DX. My bike is in original condition with all original parts.
 On your bike, you have a different or newer feather guard, and someone installed Phantom or B6 fenders.
 I have about 20 vintage Schwinns, but I am no expert on them at all. One of the Schwinn experts could tell you more
about what you have and what it's worth...................Wayne


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 4, 2014)

*40 schwinn dx*



Wayne Adam said:


> Hi,
> To be honest, it doesn't look like a DX to me, and probably newer than a '40 or '41.
> Below are pictures of my 1940 Schwinn DX. My bike is in original condition with all original parts.
> On your bike, you have a newer feather guard, and someone installed Phantom or B6 fenders.
> ...




Wayne,you're dx is sweet. Love the black/ivory combo. Such character.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 4, 2014)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hi,
> To be honest, it doesn't look like a DX to me, and probably newer than a '40 or '41.
> Below are pictures of my 1940 Schwinn DX. My bike is in original condition with all original parts.
> On your bike, you have a newer feather guard, and someone installed Phantom or B6 fenders.
> ...




Uhmmm?.. Well It may be a 41. One year only floating guard like that. Its a prewar dx.. Notice drop outs and has PREWAR early 1940 autocycle fenders on it ( notice longer tail on rear) Incorrect for that model as is also the case with chainguard but from the time period  regardless. Notice one long indent on front fender to clear springer.. Here is my 41 AC. At this point it can only be one of two years.. 40 or the way it was pieced back together a early 41. what is the serial? ... Addition: Rear fender is weird to me... I was thinking it was like the 39 40 style but it looks off...??!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 4, 2014)

also fork is 41 as well.. notice how the top bars of the Springer curve or lack of. Profile is more like post war style .. most 40 and before have very curved springer arm tops. 41 only on this guy. 450 is all id pay..


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 4, 2014)

Does it look like the bottom down tube, behind the front tire, has an extra wiggle to it?


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 4, 2014)

*Wow !!*

What a cool thread !! nice bikes


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 4, 2014)

Serial number.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 4, 2014)

ffjmoore said:


> Serial number.




Shasammm.. ,early 1940..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 4, 2014)

Chk to see if fender tips are razor edge like or folded over safety edge..


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 4, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Chk to see if fender tips are razor edge like or folded over safety edge..




The forks, wheels and fenders im sure were put on by him and are not necessarily correct. He started with just the frame, tank and cranks. I want to go get the bike but just dont want to over pay for it. Somebody here said $450 max does anybody else think thats fair or to much?


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 4, 2014)

I think the price is low at 450 but at the same time, I wouldn't pay that for it simply because of the incorrect parts and paint. Of course that is unless you love the look of the fenders and chainguard and can do the paint work for next to nothing. Personally to put the bike back to "correct," if that is important to you, I think you could easily sell off the fenders, rims and chainguard and probably get all the correct parts and have a little coin left over. But at the same time, for not a lot more, you should be able to find an original paint DX in reasonable condition but it all depends on what you are trying to accomplish and what your time and energy are worth...I have a couple that are available and are complete and original...


----------



## tailhole (Jan 5, 2014)

I think $450 is too much for it.  Maybe $300-$350.  Too much of the original character is gone.  Lots of good parts though or freedom to repaint/restore


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 5, 2014)

I picked it up. I like it, and really there just are not a lot of Prewar bikes for sale. Im not looking for a restore job. The last bike i restored is to nice to ride now, maybe a little over restored. The fender edge was rolled over not sharp. Not sure what that tells me.The springer needs a spacer on the neck, its wedged on there. Ill keep my eye out for the proper fork. Ill try and post pics in a few days.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 5, 2014)

*cool*

It will be a fun bike.  The DX is my main ride and I love it.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 5, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Chk to see if fender tips are razor edge like or folded over safety edge..




I too would like to know the significance of this.  I have an E serial Autocycle with the long duck tail fenders.  (They are really cool looking).

Congrats on the DX purchase, Moore.  Cool custom paint.  We all love original paint bikes but I like a cool custom job as well.


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 5, 2014)

I cant wait to get rid of the paint. To each his own but in my opinion it hideous and has to go. :eek:  May be running into some issues with the forks. I started a thread if anybody would like to join in with advice, help or just to watch me fumble through another project.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?51998-1940-Schwinn-DX&p=306224#post306224


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 5, 2014)

A '41 that I bought here recently for reference, notice the welded on frame bumpers


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 12, 2014)

Diggin the red pedals.


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 12, 2014)

*hit it with some kleenstrip*

hit that paint with some kleen strip from wal-mart airosal can it will lift that new paint off and alot of the time you can see the old original paint ??


----------

